# Tank mate for my betta?



## Ryan05 (Feb 27, 2005)

I just bought a small, atleast a 3/4 gallon Red Sea betta tank for my desk. It came with a light and filter. I doubt i really need to run a filter but it came with the tank so im using it. Anyway, I know bettas are fine in a tank this size but i was wondering if there's anything else that I could put in there for no other reason than company for the betta. 

Anything? Even a snail? I'm knew at this.

Thanks for youe help.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

3/4G is kind of small to add anything else, but a small apple snail would work.


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You could put some ghost shrimp in... but I would just have the betta, they dont really need company.


----------

